
Notes Towards the Complete Works of Shakespeare - diwank
http://vivaria.net/experiments/notes/publication/
======
Jun8
"The fact that the work of Shakespeare is probably the work of a group of
writers working under a pseudonym adds further irony to the work ... but it is
also entirely disputable that he existed at all or certainly that he was one
person in fact, one commonly held view is that he was an illiterate actor and
a consortium of writers used his name as an ironic joke."

The site is filled with crackpot arguments like this and other mumbo-jumbo,
e.g. "emphasises [sic] the unreliability of human (scientific) hypotheses"
which is a pity because this is a fascinating subject.

A much better time investment would be to read _The Library of Babel_ by
Borges, if you haven't already done so. Then, buy _The Unimaginable
Mathematics of Borges' Library of Babel_ , which is truly excellent.

